# Oris Big Crown ProPilot Chronograph GMT - WHEN?



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything of this new Big Crown chrono?

I love it. It's the best looking and functioning field watch that I think I've seen.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

i've asked ace jewelers about these and they had some msrp pricing, something along the lines of 3k-ish iirc


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I was going to post about then new ProPilot models myself. This pilot watch freak loves 'em!

Rob @ Topper says they're still a couple months away, but I'm planning on adding a 41mm date model. Case & dial have a great look to them. 

Oris quality is top notch, I expect these will be impressive in person.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I talked to Rob also. I was shocked by the chrono price. Shocked.

The date and day/date models are much more reasonable according to a Spanish site that I found that has these listed for pre-order.

MSRP is $4100 on the chrono on strap, ~$1,750 for the day/date on strap, and ~$1,600 for the Date on strap.

That chrono price is hard to swallow. I really don't see this being practical at all for (what I'm sure is) an elabore 7754. I don't get it, but maybe there are details that I'm not aware of.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I suspect it's probably running the same modified 7754 movement Oris used in the LE Chronoris Grand Prix 70 GMT Chrono. That one had an msrp of $4,800, if memory serves.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Agree the chrono price is crazy. Not for me... Assuming a typical AD discount, I'll buy a Date on strap though.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, maybe a Day/Date for me. Maybe not though.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Great chrono dials without compromising legibility of the time. Lovely strap too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ten13th said:


> Great chrono dials without compromising legibility of the time. Lovely strap too.


Right. I love how the 12 and 6 are printed right over the sub-dials. It's just so clean, yet with the case details, complicated. Like I said, it's the ultimate field watch in my opinion. All of the ProPilots are awesome field watches actually.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Speaking of field watches, check this out. This isn't something you see outside of the Seiko forum much.

GMT hand is under the minute, FYI.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

wow, this is impressive!


Robotaz said:


> Speaking of field watches, check this out. This isn't something you see outside of the Seiko forum much.
> 
> GMT hand is under the minute, FYI.
> 
> View attachment 1461623


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This is the first time I recall seeing an image of one, that looks outstanding! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kid_A said:


> wow, this is impressive!


Oh, I wouldn't drag a Seiko into an Oris thread if it weren't worthy. I was checking the forums, saw the title of this thread, and instantly thought, "oh here's a field watch!"

It's way off the radar. If it can be afforded, it is an incredible value.


----------



## moabite (Jun 6, 2011)

This thread went dead but I'll spark it back up again. I'm interested in checking out the day-date in person once they are available. Any info on whether the bracelet has micro-adjustments?

I contacted both of the Oris ADs here in Chicago and these are the responses I received:

Sydel & Sydel - immediate response via email: "...September or sooner..."

New York Jewelers - took two days to reply via email: "...we hope to have in approximately 3-4 weeks..." (that was on April 29 and I haven't heard back but will be popping in to inquire in a couple weeks if I don't hear anything via email in the meantime)


----------



## Ken Copen (Jul 23, 2012)

The ProPilot Day/Date watch on a stainless steel bracelet is pretty much exactly the watch I've been looking for, except at 45mm it's just too big for my wrist. So bummed. I wear a 42mm Planet Ocean and 42 is pretty much as big as I think I can go. I love this watch though. A clean day date watch with numerals all around is my favorite.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The 42mm ProPilot is very similar, but with a date only.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

There is also this model...To be released in October...


----------



## swissauto (Aug 11, 2014)

I pre-ordered a PROPILOT Day-Date from Topper, and they said they were told the new line would come in around late Aug, early Sept.. which translates to around Mid Sept.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Can't wait for pics swissauto!


----------



## Ken Copen (Jul 23, 2012)

swissauto said:


> I pre-ordered a PROPILOT Day-Date from Topper, and they said they said they were told the new line would come in around late Aug, early Sept.. which translates to around Mid Sept.


yes please pics! I spoke to Rob last week and he is supposed to let me know when he gets them in the store. If i go down and try one on I'll post some pics too


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Ken Copen said:


> yes please pics! I spoke to Rob last week and he is supposed to let me know when he gets them in the store. If i go down and try one on I'll post some pics too


I believe these are out. Did you get one? (Big Crown Pro Pilot Day Date)


----------



## swissauto (Aug 11, 2014)

Called Topper to check and see if the new line has come in yet, they said they hadn't received the shipment from Oris, but expect sometime very soon.


----------



## moabite (Jun 6, 2011)

So these still are not out in the wild? Or is it that no one is actually buying them?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

moabite said:


> So these still are not out in the wild? Or is it that no one is actually buying them?


I see this watch has made it to the gray market now. It's around.


----------



## adg44 (Nov 15, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I see this watch has made it to the gray market now. It's around.


Where did you find these? I haven't been able to find any of the Pro Pilots online.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

adg44 said:


> Where did you find these? I haven't been able to find any of the Pro Pilots online.


PM sent.


----------

